# Here is a Natural Alternative to Clomid



## LoveIsAllINo

Hi ladies! I am fairly new around here. I just wanted to share a great article I read online. It talks about a natural alternative to Clomid. If you have questions about this herb it would be wise to seek the professional opinion of a herbalist or a natural doctors. Western Dr.'s are not trained to know about the benefits of herbs.

https://www.whitelotusclinic.ca/blog/dr-fiona-nd/alternative-to-clomid/


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Bumping to share


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Thank you for sharing! I've been looking for something like this, clomid was awful and didn't really help. Have you heard of any other studies about this?


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Thank you for sharing! I've been looking for something like this, clomid was awful and didn't really help. Have you heard of any other studies about this?

I have only seen a couple and read a couple of stories online. But there are plenty of articles about the effectiveness of Black Cohosh.


Why were you on Clomid if you don't mind. I know some things about herbs for different things. I may be able to give you a couple to look into to help with your O. 

My Dr. told me I have the symptoms of PCOS. I have been helping to correct those symptoms utilizing herbs and other healthy things.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

That'd be awesome if you had some suggestions! I've looked and researched and wanted to get herbs to hel but was never sure what to start with. I did vitex at one point but ran out and couldn't get more at the time also tried maca and cassava root but again ran out and couldn't get more then and just haven't since bc I wasn't sure that that's what I needed. 
To my knowledge I've only ovulated a couple times in the last 2 years. I've had problems with my cycles since I started getting my period. I bleed waaaay too long. I bled constant from March 23- June 20 very heavy too. Normally I bleed a couple weeks at a time, and don't ovulate. Not great for trying to make a baby  
Anything else you'd like to know to help? Any suggestions? I'm all for natural remedies!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

MrsMcCurdy said:


> That'd be awesome if you had some suggestions! I've looked and researched and wanted to get herbs to hel but was never sure what to start with. I did vitex at one point but ran out and couldn't get more at the time also tried maca and cassava root but again ran out and couldn't get more then and just haven't since bc I wasn't sure that that's what I needed.
> To my knowledge I've only ovulated a couple times in the last 2 years. I've had problems with my cycles since I started getting my period. I bleed waaaay too long. I bled constant from March 23- June 20 very heavy too. Normally I bleed a couple weeks at a time, and don't ovulate. Not great for trying to make a baby
> Anything else you'd like to know to help? Any suggestions? I'm all for natural remedies!

Hello there.

I use to bleed for weeks at a time too. Very heavy as well. I bled so long one time I developed an odor. I had never smelled anything like it. 

I had an ultrasound done and they found a polyp. I went in for surgery and there were a total of about 3-4. 

I was so happy because I was told the polyps were causing me to bleed. Well, a couple weeks later I began to bleed again. That is when another doctor informed me that PCOS causes irregular bleeding as well. He prescribed me Progesterone to stop the bleeding. It did not. 

The only thing that stopped me from bleeding was acupuncture. I had 1 acupuncture session and my bleeding stopped two days later.

Speaking of acupuncture, that will be my first suggestion. If you can afford it, go to acupuncture weekly. Acupuncture heals the body by bringing everything into balance. 

An acupuncturists that specializes in fertility, that is also an herbalists is best because he or she will know a lot more than me lol!

Your symptoms definitely sound like PCOS. Is that what the doctor told you?

*vitex* is a must!! You must get back on that right away. I have the Solaray brand and I take it everyday. My cycle went from non-existent to 28 days in the first month and every month after. When I stop taking Vitex, my cycles go crazy again.

When is the last time ou have a period? If you are waiting on your period to show then there are a couple of things that could bring on your period. Vitex and Dong Quai. Don't take Dong Quai past your BFP. I use the herb farm brand of Dong Quai, in a tincture form. I took both twice a day and got my period 6 days later.

*Maca * is also a must. I have also stopped taking it but I really need to take it again. I ovulated on my own when I first started Maca. I stopped because I took too much of it and threw my hormones further out of whack. Be sure not to do that. Just get the organic powder and put a teaspoon in a smoothie in the morning. Make sure your SO takes it too! Mac is excellent for your entire body.

*Diet* If you have PCOS this is a must. You MUST stop all white sugar, flour, rice and anything else that was made white when it's original color is brown. This goes for white eggs as well. White sugar etc. are refined carbs that poisons your entire body. During the process of refining the carb it is stripped of most of the nutrients and fiber. 

Avoid any food that says Enriched. Doing this process, other nutrients are added. They are not natural and never eat it. I understand that you will go out to dinner once and a while and that is fine. Just make sure that 90% of your intake is organic, and WHOLE.

You may have WHOLE WHEAT and anything else that says WHOLE. It can't simply say wheat, or grain. That is used just to trick you into buying it. 

Even when eating good carbs such as, whole wheat bread or whole grain cereal there must be a balance. If you eat it alone your blood sugar may spike and when your blood sugar is off it prevents ovulation. Pair all carbs with protein. Just always create a balanced meal.

For example:

Red mashed potatoes, Salmon, and a salad. That meal would be great for your blood sugar. Please look further into the PCOS Diet for a better understanding and more of how and what to eat.

*Tumeric* is an anti inflamatory herb and is excellent for fertility. PCOS women are inflamed all over and Tumeric works to stop that from occurring.

*Iodine* gets rid of cysts in the ovaries and breasts and is excellent for every single cell in your body. The doctor in the article below recommends 50,000 mcg's daily...mcg's not mg's that is extremely important. I don't take 50, 000 mcg's I only take 20,000 because I fou
nd conflicting articles online that state 50,000 is unsafe. Anyway be sure to watch the video, it is highly informative.

https://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/iodine-polycystic-ovary-syndrome-pcos/

*Stay moving*. Exercise keeps the blood moving and the body working correctly. It is a good idea for you to run 20-3- minutes a day. I don't even take that advice because I hate working out. It doesn't help that I am natural very. Being skinny has nothing to do with heath so, I plan on going for a run in the morning.

Lastly I take GFT Chromium once a day. And a blood sugar manager(all natural) as well for after I eat an unbalanced meal. This helps make the diet easier.

So, I have had a couple of chemical pregnancies since NTNP. But I feel I now know why. I am hoping this is my last piece to this puzzle. Low progesterone. PCOS women have low progesterone which makes it impossible to carry a baby. But, there are ways to raise your progesterone. 

This month I am using Black Cohosh and natural progesterone cream (NPC). I will use the NPC after I CONFIRM O with my temps. If NPC is taken before O it will most likely prevent you from O'ing. I am also going to continue with the Dong Quai because it builds healthy blood in the uterus and nourishes it. 

I hope you can understand all I have written. I started getting pretty sleepy while writing. 

P.S. Acupuncture helps you Ovulate as well so please see one ASAP.

Feel free to ask any questions. And be sure to do all of your own research because I am no expert lol, these are things that just worked for me.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Really? I've been trying to find someone that had similar problems to me but everyone just thinks it's so crazy that I bleed so long. 
I've had an ultrasound but said they couldn't tell if there were polyps or not and that I need an HSG which I'm trying to straighten out insurance to do. Doc didn't say I had pcos. What would be the tests to determine that? 
Unfortunately I don't think I can afford acupuncture right now but will definitely keep that in mind in the next few months.
Vitex and Maca I'll get. I don't have much of a problem with getting my period. The longest was 50-something days and that was after bleeding 6 weeks so I wasn't in a hurry to get it going again. 
Turmeric- how do you take it? Do you just use it as a seasoning or capsules? 
Also where do you get iodine? Just any store with supplements? I'll research how much. 
Exercise I'm starting. GFT chormium I'll research. 

Thank you sooooo much for taking the time to tell me this info. I've had a really hard time learning what's going on with me because there doesn't seem to be a lot of people that have similar problems. Thank you, thank you, Thank You!!!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Really? I've been trying to find someone that had similar problems to me but everyone just thinks it's so crazy that I bleed so long.
> I've had an ultrasound but said they couldn't tell if there were polyps or not and that I need an HSG which I'm trying to straighten out insurance to do. Doc didn't say I had pcos. What would be the tests to determine that?
> Unfortunately I don't think I can afford acupuncture right now but will definitely keep that in mind in the next few months.
> Vitex and Maca I'll get. I don't have much of a problem with getting my period. The longest was 50-something days and that was after bleeding 6 weeks so I wasn't in a hurry to get it going again.
> Turmeric- how do you take it? Do you just use it as a seasoning or capsules?
> Also where do you get iodine? Just any store with supplements? I'll research how much.
> Exercise I'm starting. GFT chormium I'll research.
> 
> Thank you sooooo much for taking the time to tell me this info. I've had a really hard time learning what's going on with me because there doesn't seem to be a lot of people that have similar problems. Thank you, thank you, Thank You!!!

Wow. smh I wrote a whole lot and it was all just deleted! I have to rewrite it so my response is coming soon


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Here is the shortened version of what I wrote:

1. Acupuncturists, a lot of the time, accept insurance
2. I take Turmeric in capsule form. 2 500mg pills per day. I read turmeric with black pepper in it absorbs better in the system. I have Dr. Danielle's Turmeric Curcumin. I ordered it off Amazon.com. It is organic. I will not purchase this brand again only because I don't completely trust everything Amazon has to offer, therefore I will buy a different brand with the same ingredients from an organic store.
3. I purchased my Iodine from a store called MOMS (my organic market). It is called Tri-Iodine by Terry Naturally. 25 MG's and I take one pill a day.
4. The test that determine PCOS are ultrasound to look at ovaries, LH/FSH because PCOS women have high LH a lot of the time which throws off Ovulation. They also test your testosterone and that is normally high. I had a doctor actually make a sexual statement to me after he saw how high my testosterone is. "I bet your guy has no complaints in the bed." Could not believe my ears. 
5. Women with PCOS are normally overweight to obese, and grow hair above the lip, on the chin, the line below the belly button, or on the chest. Some women grow a full beard, while with me it is just a couple of hairs. 

Doctors did not bother to test me for PCOS despite me letting them know I thought I had it. I am not the average PCOS woman. I am 5'6 and about 105 so they used that to tell me I didn't have it. After countless doctor visits and money spent they tested me and DUHHHH I have it.

I have naturally muscular arms because of my hormone imbalance (high testosterone) which I think is hilarious.

ETA: It is excellent that you get your period every month. Do you Ovulate every month? You can have a bleed monthly which one would think is their actual period and it is not. Last year when I first began this quest to health I got my body to where I got a bleed every 28 days. I only Ovulated about 2 times out of that whole year. 

When you get your period do you have cramps? Any breasts tenderness at all? Are you positive you ovulate? If so how? These are important questions.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Thank you for all the info! And I wouldn't say I get my period every month it's just it is never been extremely long between so I hadn't worried about it. 
Here's a rough idea of my cycles since I started charting-
1. July- 36
2. August- 28
3. Sept- 29
4. Oct- 37 
5. Nov- 28
6. Dec- 24
7. Jan - 27
8. Feb - 29
9. Mar - 21(herbs)
10. April- 25
11. Apr- 27(bled 14 days)
12. May- 45(bled 23 days)(herbal fertility cleanse)
13. July - 48(bled 32,never totally stopped)
14. August - 40 (1st clomid cycle!)(bled 7)
15. October - 31(2nd clomid cycle, O'd!!!) (spotted and bled for 18 off/on)
16. November 6th - 54(no clomid, no AF) (started next clomid without period)
17. December 30th - (3rd clomid cycle, 100mg) 27
18. January 26th- 55days
19. March 22nd- 103 days (bled 92 days)(started vit D 6/8/15) 
20. July 3rd- 30 days(on bcp for 1 month) 
21. August 2nd- (current cycle)
I do have lots of cramps most of the time, sore bbs sometimes(depends on the cycle). I only know I ovulated once and that was confirmed by temps and opks. Other than that I think I O'd one other time but don't know for sure.
I don't know if that all made sense, hope so.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Oh and the only thing the fertility specialist found was that I'm majorly low on vit D so I'm taking supplements


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Thank you for all the info! And I wouldn't say I get my period every month it's just it is never been extremely long between so I hadn't worried about it.
> Here's a rough idea of my cycles since I started charting-
> 1. July- 36
> 2. August- 28
> 3. Sept- 29
> 4. Oct- 37
> 5. Nov- 28
> 6. Dec- 24
> 7. Jan - 27
> 8. Feb - 29
> 9. Mar - 21(herbs)
> 10. April- 25
> 11. Apr- 27(bled 14 days)
> 12. May- 45(bled 23 days)(herbal fertility cleanse)
> 13. July - 48(bled 32,never totally stopped)
> 14. August - 40 (1st clomid cycle!)(bled 7)
> 15. October - 31(2nd clomid cycle, O'd!!!) (spotted and bled for 18 off/on)
> 16. November 6th - 54(no clomid, no AF) (started next clomid without period)
> 17. December 30th - (3rd clomid cycle, 100mg) 27
> 18. January 26th- 55days
> 19. March 22nd- 103 days (bled 92 days)(started vit D 6/8/15)
> 20. July 3rd- 30 days(on bcp for 1 month)
> 21. August 2nd- (current cycle)
> I do have lots of cramps most of the time, sore bbs sometimes(depends on the cycle). I only know I ovulated once and that was confirmed by temps and opks. Other than that I think I O'd one other time but don't know for sure.
> I don't know if that all made sense, hope so.

It does make sense. My acupuncturist put me on Vit. D as well.


Check this video out. I watched it today and found it to be excellent.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfmQiE5YUUo


What CD are you today? I am either 11 or 9.


----------



## Zeri

The cycle I got pregnant with #2 (after 3 years + trying) was a cycle on Black Cohosh.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Zeri said:


> The cycle I got pregnant with #2 (after 3 years + trying) was a cycle on Black Cohosh.

Yaaay! Wow! So happy to hear that. Did you post your story on another website? I read a couple online and was wondering if it was yours lol.

Do you remember how you used it? Was it your first cycle using black cohosh?


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I'm CD 34 and started spotting today so I'm guessing this cycle is almost over. 
-zeri, that's awesome! Did you ovulate normally before you took it?


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

I hope this is a short period for you hun!!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Me too but it can't seem to decide to actually start. Spotting for a couple hours the 3 days but that's it. Idk what's going, it's odd


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Has your period picked up yet?

I spotted for two days before my period actually picked up. And spotted for days after it ended.

Fertility Friend gave me cross hairs for CD 13 this month. It now considers me to be 3 dpo :happydance::happy dance:


HOWEVER!! My OPK's have yet to turn positive. And I am not having many after O symptoms so at this point, I am not 100% sure I O'd. I guess my temps will tell me over the next couple of days. I am really wanting to supplement with natural progesterone cream. But only if I definitely have O'd.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

It still isn't doing much more than spotting. Limbo stinks... 

Hopefully you O'd when FF said! That would be exciting! Hope you can tell for sure within the next day or two.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

By the way, I've started eliminating anything white or enriched and paying more attention to balancing carbs and proteins and paying attention to portions. Also getting out and walking every morning I can and I have lost .4 lbs which I know is minuscule in the grand scheme of things but for me every oz is a fight to get off! So I feeling a little accomplished :)


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

MrsMcCurdy said:


> By the way, I've started eliminating anything white or enriched and paying more attention to balancing carbs and proteins and paying attention to portions. Also getting out and walking every morning I can and I have lost .4 lbs which I know is minuscule in the grand scheme of things but for me every oz is a fight to get off! So I feeling a little accomplished :)


Yaaaaay!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you. Very happy you are paying attention to portions more. Grab some protein shakes when you can. Preferably Organic with low sugar of course. High protein. Mine have like 7 grams of sugar, but the sugar isn't all added. It may be zero added sugar actually which is great because that means the sugar is naturally found in the fruit in the shake.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Does anyone know the dosage and days you would take black cohosh? I know you aren't supposed to take it every day of your cycle?


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

mrs.green2015 said:


> Does anyone know the dosage and days you would take black cohosh? I know you aren't supposed to take it every day of your cycle?

One study I saw the women took it from CD 1 until CD 12. Another study I saw the women took it from CD 2 until CD 12. 

I chose to do from CD 1 to CD 12. I read women used 140 mg per day. I have the Solaray brand. I truly trust the brand Solaray from how great their Vitex is. 

The Black Cohosh is a once a day pill. And it had 100 mg of the root and 80 mg of the root extract.

I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and I have fertile CM! Here's hoping I O!!! 

If I O this month it will be amazing because I have never O'd back to back. I O around once or twice a year due to my PCOS and I am working on fixing that issue. So far so good.


----------



## mrs.green2015

LoveIsAllINo said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the dosage and days you would take black cohosh? I know you aren't supposed to take it every day of your cycle?
> 
> One study I saw the women took it from CD 1 until CD 12. Another study I saw the women took it from CD 2 until CD 12.
> 
> I chose to do from CD 1 to CD 12. I read women used 140 mg per day. I have the Solaray brand. I truly trust the brand Solaray from how great their Vitex is.
> 
> The Black Cohosh is a once a day pill. And it had 100 mg of the root and 80 mg of the root extract.
> 
> I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and I have fertile CM! Here's hoping I O!!!
> 
> If I O this month it will be amazing because I have never O'd back to back. I O around once or twice a year due to my PCOS and I am working on fixing that issue. So far so good.Click to expand...


I am so incredibly happy for you sounds like you are Oing! I am on cycle day 2 so I guess I will start first thing in the am and hope for the best! I'm going to do this and a girlfriend said to go to the doc and ask about scrapping my womb.. Have you heard of this? She swears by it and says numerous friends of hers got pregnant the same month they got it done.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

mrs.green2015 said:


> LoveIsAllINo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the dosage and days you would take black cohosh? I know you aren't supposed to take it every day of your cycle?
> 
> One study I saw the women took it from CD 1 until CD 12. Another study I saw the women took it from CD 2 until CD 12.
> 
> I chose to do from CD 1 to CD 12. I read women used 140 mg per day. I have the Solaray brand. I truly trust the brand Solaray from how great their Vitex is.
> 
> The Black Cohosh is a once a day pill. And it had 100 mg of the root and 80 mg of the root extract.
> 
> I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and I have fertile CM! Here's hoping I O!!!
> 
> If I O this month it will be amazing because I have never O'd back to back. I O around once or twice a year due to my PCOS and I am working on fixing that issue. So far so good.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so incredibly happy for you sounds like you are Oing! I am on cycle day 2 so I guess I will start first thing in the am and hope for the best! I'm going to do this and a girlfriend said to go to the doc and ask about scrapping my womb.. Have you heard of this? She swears by it and says numerous friends of hers got pregnant the same month they got it done.Click to expand...


You know what, I have not heard of that. But it does make sense if you are not shedding your lining monthly. Hmmm, now I am wondering if there could actually be build up.

There is an herb that nourishes the uterus very well. It also brings on an absent period, and is good for the blood throughout the body. It is called Dong Quai. It is amazing and works amazingly with Vitex.


----------



## Zeri

LoveIsAllINo said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the dosage and days you would take black cohosh? I know you aren't supposed to take it every day of your cycle?
> 
> One study I saw the women took it from CD 1 until CD 12. Another study I saw the women took it from CD 2 until CD 12.
> 
> I chose to do from CD 1 to CD 12. I read women used 140 mg per day. I have the Solaray brand. I truly trust the brand Solaray from how great their Vitex is.
> 
> The Black Cohosh is a once a day pill. And it had 100 mg of the root and 80 mg of the root extract.
> 
> I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and I have fertile CM! Here's hoping I O!!!
> 
> If I O this month it will be amazing because I have never O'd back to back. I O around once or twice a year due to my PCOS and I am working on fixing that issue. So far so good.Click to expand...

Yeah, I can't remember my dose exactly, but I took it once a day. I think mine was 140 or 150 mg. I believe I took it from CD2-12 or a little bit later.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Zeri said:


> LoveIsAllINo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the dosage and days you would take black cohosh? I know you aren't supposed to take it every day of your cycle?
> 
> One study I saw the women took it from CD 1 until CD 12. Another study I saw the women took it from CD 2 until CD 12.
> 
> I chose to do from CD 1 to CD 12. I read women used 140 mg per day. I have the Solaray brand. I truly trust the brand Solaray from how great their Vitex is.
> 
> The Black Cohosh is a once a day pill. And it had 100 mg of the root and 80 mg of the root extract.
> 
> I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and I have fertile CM! Here's hoping I O!!!
> 
> If I O this month it will be amazing because I have never O'd back to back. I O around once or twice a year due to my PCOS and I am working on fixing that issue. So far so good.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can't remember my dose exactly, but I took it once a day. I think mine was 140 or 150 mg. I believe I took it from CD2-12 or a little bit later.Click to expand...

Oh okay. Did you O? If so what CD?


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yes, I've definitely upped my protein as well. 
I really hope you O'd too! That would be amazing! Here's hoping you get a bfp too!!


----------



## Zeri

LoveIsAllINo said:


> Zeri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveIsAllINo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the dosage and days you would take black cohosh? I know you aren't supposed to take it every day of your cycle?
> 
> One study I saw the women took it from CD 1 until CD 12. Another study I saw the women took it from CD 2 until CD 12.
> 
> I chose to do from CD 1 to CD 12. I read women used 140 mg per day. I have the Solaray brand. I truly trust the brand Solaray from how great their Vitex is.
> 
> The Black Cohosh is a once a day pill. And it had 100 mg of the root and 80 mg of the root extract.
> 
> I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and I have fertile CM! Here's hoping I O!!!
> 
> If I O this month it will be amazing because I have never O'd back to back. I O around once or twice a year due to my PCOS and I am working on fixing that issue. So far so good.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can't remember my dose exactly, but I took it once a day. I think mine was 140 or 150 mg. I believe I took it from CD2-12 or a little bit later.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay. Did you O? If so what CD?Click to expand...

Hi, I normally O on CD19/20 - I think I still O'd around the same day with the Black cohosh. 

I checked my bottle at home and my bottle is a 540 mg bottle - suggested dosage is one tablet per day. So I took one tablet a day for CD2-12 or CD14/15, I think. I got pregnant on my 2nd cycle of Black Cohosh (after being on Clomid for many cycles) - the first cycle on BC, we had bad BD timing. 

I've heard that Clomid isn't the best for women over 35 (something to do with changing hormone levels after age 35)- and I think that was true in my case. I got pregnant on Clomid at age 33, with baby #1 (I also O normally on my own- I took Clomid for a stronger O). But I didn't get pregnant with Clomid after taking it for many cycles after age 35. When I took Black Cohosh (for baby#2) I was 38 years old.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Zeri said:


> LoveIsAllINo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveIsAllINo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the dosage and days you would take black cohosh? I know you aren't supposed to take it every day of your cycle?
> 
> One study I saw the women took it from CD 1 until CD 12. Another study I saw the women took it from CD 2 until CD 12.
> 
> I chose to do from CD 1 to CD 12. I read women used 140 mg per day. I have the Solaray brand. I truly trust the brand Solaray from how great their Vitex is.
> 
> The Black Cohosh is a once a day pill. And it had 100 mg of the root and 80 mg of the root extract.
> 
> I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and I have fertile CM! Here's hoping I O!!!
> 
> If I O this month it will be amazing because I have never O'd back to back. I O around once or twice a year due to my PCOS and I am working on fixing that issue. So far so good.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I can't remember my dose exactly, but I took it once a day. I think mine was 140 or 150 mg. I believe I took it from CD2-12 or a little bit later.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay. Did you O? If so what CD?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I normally O on CD19/20 - I think I still O'd around the same day with the Black cohosh.
> 
> I checked my bottle at home and my bottle is a 540 mg bottle - suggested dosage is one tablet per day. So I took one tablet a day for CD2-12 or CD14/15, I think. I got pregnant on my 2nd cycle of Black Cohosh (after being on Clomid for many cycles) - the first cycle on BC, we had bad BD timing.
> 
> I've heard that Clomid isn't the best for women over 35 (something to do with changing hormone levels after age 35)- and I think that was true in my case. I got pregnant on Clomid at age 33, with baby #1 (I also O normally on my own- I took Clomid for a stronger O). But I didn't get pregnant with Clomid after taking it for many cycles after age 35. When I took Black Cohosh (for baby#2) I was 38 years old.Click to expand...


Wow. 540 mg? What brand? Glad it worked for u!


----------



## mrs.green2015

No one has added to this thread for awhile but I wanted to come back and update. On my first cycle taking black cohosh I got my bfp! I really believe this is what helped. The month before I ovulated on cd 24ish when AF came on cd 29. The cohosh pushed my ovulation up to cd 13!!


----------



## Lues

What a great source of information in this thread! Love the options!!

Just my additional two cents to anyone who may swing by here....

Herbs are strong. They are just as strong as medicine. Just because they're natural doesn't make them any less strong.

I'm not downing them! (at all) Strong means they can REALLY make a HUGE difference. I'm so excited for you Mrs.Green, it sounds like it really helped you get your BFP!!

My only point is that if you take other medicines, herbs can interact negatively with other meds in the same way that some medications don't go well together. 

Again... I'm not saying they shouldn't be taken. I just suggest making sure you include them on the list when your doctors ask if you're taking any medications.

I have known a few people who swear by some of the stuff talked about in there though!!! Definitely worth looking into for others I'm sure!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lues- yes i completely agree! This is obviously as strong as clomid defiantly talk to your doctor or herbalist. Especially if you take other medicines.


----------

